# Bank (wymowa)



## dreamlike

Cześć wszystkim. 

Ostatnio zastanawiałem się, jak macie w zwyczaju wymawiać słowo 'bank'? W naszym mniej więcej jednolitym pod względem wymowy kraju istnieją dwie szkoły wymawania tego słowa. Ludzie z Poznania i ogólnie zachodnich rejonów Polski powiedzą ponoć /baŋk/, produkując przy tym dźwięk /ŋ/, powszechnie występujący w angielskim, np. 'siNG', 'walkiNG'. Cała reszta Polski mówi podobno /bank/, produkując przy tym zwykłe polskie /n/. 

Ja używam tej pierwszej wymowy, ale nie wiem czy to nie skutek czytania o tym i względnie krótkiego pobytu w Poznaniu, bo pochodzę ze wschodniej części Polski.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Konia z rzędem temu co wymówi słowo "bank" używając "zwykłego polskiego N", takiego jak w "rana".  Dla osób mówiących polskim jako ojczystym jest to niemożliwe.

PS: W bank i bąk N jest to samo.


----------



## dreamlike

Racja, to było zbyt daleko idące uproszczenie. W każdym razie bliższe zwykłemu polskiemu /n/ niż dźwięk /ŋ/.


----------



## WalkerPL

Jestem spod Warszawy, wymawiam pierwszy przedstawiony przez Ciebie wariant. Pierwszy wydaje się być bardziej naturalny, a drugi jest zdecydowanie trudniej wymówić. Gdy próbuję to zrobić, to mam wrażenie, że słowo brzmi jakby ostrzej i gorzej. Nie zauważyłem, żeby było to regionalne, ale może dlatego, że nigdy nie zwróciłem na to uwagi. Ciekawe, jak wpływa na to znajomość i używanie języków obcych mających ten dźwięk.


----------



## dreamlike

Też uważam ten drugi wariant za trochę nienaturalny, szczególnie gdy sam próbuję go wymówić, ale na przykład z ust niektórych członków mojej rodziny brzmi normalnie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Co macie na myśli pisząc pierwszy i drugi wariant?


----------



## WalkerPL

Ben Jamin: wg opisu i kolejności w pierwszym poście.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Chętnie posłuchał bym nagrania wymowy "baNk", z takim N jak np.  w "no". Rownież "bąk".


----------



## kknd

gdzieś czytałem, że wymowa /bank/, czy /punkt/ zamiast /baŋk/, czy /puŋkt/ jest hiperpoprawnością. osobiście nie wyobrażam sobie, bym mógł wymawiać te wyrazy inaczej niż z użyciem /ŋ/ (podobnie /taŋgo miloŋga/, czy /taŋgens/ itp.); wydaje mi się, że większość osób twierdzących, iż czytają /n/ zamiast /ŋ/ w tych wyrazach za bardzo sugeruje się pisownią i wymawia poprawnie (tzn. /ŋ/ zamiast /n/), choć twierdzi inaczej; pozostali wg mnie popełniają wspomiany błąd…


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> gdzieś czytałem, że wymowa /bank/, czy /punkt/ zamiast /baŋk/, czy /puŋkt/ jest hiperpoprawnością. osobiście nie wyobrażam sobie, bym mógł wymawiać te wyrazy inaczej niż z użyciem /ŋ/ (podobnie /taŋgo miloŋga/, czy /taŋgens/ itp.); wydaje mi się, że większość osób twierdzących, iż czytają /n/ zamiast /ŋ/ w tych wyrazach
> za bardzo sugeruje się pisownią i wymawia poprawnie (tzn. /ŋ/ zamiast /n/)
> , choć twierdzi inaczej; pozostali wg mnie popełniają wspomiany błąd…



A ja ośmielę się stwierdzić, że ci którzy twierdzą że wymawiaja dźwięk [n] przed k lub g po prosu nie potrafią ocenić swojej własnej wymowy, mając za mało pojęcia o fonetyce. O hiperpoprawności można mówić ewentualnie gdy ktoś wymawia [ę] przed społgłoskami zwartymi (p, b, d, t, g, k, itp).


----------



## WalkerPL

@Ben Jamin: da się to zrobić, jeśli przedłużysz wymowę samego "n".


----------



## Ben Jamin

WalkerPL said:


> @Ben Jamin: da się to zrobić, jeśli przedłużysz wymowę samego "n".


Tylko wstawiając samogłoskę pomiędzy N i K, choćby schwa, lub robiąc  pauzę. Ale to brzmi całkiem nienaturalnie.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> A ja ośmielę się stwierdzić, że ci którzy twierdzą że wymawiaja dźwięk [n] przed k lub g po prosu nie potrafią ocenić swojej własnej wymowy, mając za mało pojęcia o fonetyce.


właśnie to chciałem napisać w słowach „większość osób twierdzących, iż czytają /n/ zamiast /ŋ/ w tych wyrazach za bardzo sugeruje się pisownią i wymawia poprawnie (tzn. /ŋ/ zamiast /n/), choć twierdzi inaczej”.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kknd said:


> właśnie to chciałem napisać w słowach „większość osób twierdzących, iż czytają /n/ zamiast /ŋ/ w tych wyrazach za bardzo sugeruje się pisownią i wymawia poprawnie (tzn. /ŋ/ zamiast /n/), choć twierdzi inaczej”.


Po długotrwałych ćwiczeniach udało mi się wymówić baNk bez pauzy, ale musiałem maksymalnie rozciągnąć kąciki ust, prawie do uszu. Zadałem też pytanie na forum etymologii jak to jest w innych językach. Okazuje się, że w rosyjskim nie ma welaryzacji N przed K. Może ci Polacy, którzy tak samo mówią są pod wpływem jezyka rosyjskiego?


----------



## marco_2

W rosyjskim "n" ma miejsce silniejsze zwarcie między językiem a górnym podniebieniem, więc dlatego nie dochodzi tam do welaryzacji N przed K. Osobiście nie mam problemu z przejściem z polskiej wymowy bank  na rosyjską банк, to wychodzi tak jakoś naturalnie.


----------



## Peter94

dreamlike said:


> Ludzie z Poznania i ogólnie zachodnich rejonów Polski powiedzą ponoć [baŋk] (znasz jakiegoś fonetyka który traktuje [ŋ] inaczej niż jako alofon /n/?


Ja wymawiam [baŋk], nigdy nie słyszałem wersji ze spółgłoską dziąsłowo-zębową. To znaczy może i słyszałem, ale tak rzadko że tego nie pamiętam.



marco_2 said:


> W rosyjskim "n" ma miejsce silniejsze zwarcie między językiem a górnym podniebieniem, więc dlatego nie dochodzi tam do welaryzacji N przed K. Osobiście nie mam problemu z przejściem z polskiej wymowy bank  na rosyjską банк, to wychodzi tak jakoś naturalnie.


Oczywiście że dochodzi, tylko alofonicznie - na końcu trwania /n/, a nie przez całą długość. Wymówienie całkowicie niezwelaryzowanego [n] przed spółgłoską miękkopodniebienną bez przerwy między nimi jest fizycznie niemożliwe. Powie ci to każdy fonetyk.


----------



## marco_2

Peter94 said:


> Oczywiście że dochodzi, tylko alofonicznie - na końcu trwania /n/, a nie przez całą długość. Wymówienie całkowicie niezwelaryzowanego [n] przed spółgłoską miękkopodniebienną bez przerwy między nimi jest fizycznie niemożliwe. Powie ci to każdy fonetyk.



A Ben Jaminowi się udało...


----------



## Peter94

Nie mogło. Mówię tu o wymowie /bank/ jako [bann̆ˠk], z /n/ zwelaryzowanym alofonicznie na końcu jego trwania. To nie to samo co [baŋk], chociażby dlatego że język ciągle jest w kontakcie z zębami i dziąsłami, no i ze względu na to, o czym mówiłem w poprzednim zdaniu.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Peter94 said:


> Nie mogło. Mówię tu o wymowie /bank/ jako [bann̆ˠk], z /n/ zwelaryzowanym alofonicznie na końcu jego trwania. To nie to samo co [baŋk], chociażby dlatego że język ciągle jest w kontakcie z zębami i dziąsłami, no i ze względu na to, o czym mówiłem w poprzednim zdaniu.



Udało się, bo skróciłem przerwę pomiędzy n i k do minimum. Poza tym nie brzmi to całkiem naturalnie.
Powstaje pytanie jak Rosjanom udaje się wymawiać bez takowej przerwy.


----------



## Peter94

Jeśli była przerwa to co innego. Ja nie o tym mówiłem. Jeśli nie ma przerwy to nie ma takiej opcji żeby /n/ nie było chociaż lekko zwelaryzowane na końcu.


----------

